# Install FreeBSD 10 on Sun X4450



## bsd4masses (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello,

Actually I am moving all our Sun servers from Oracle 11 to FreeBSD.  A X2270 is already running   An x4540 boots fine and will be the next one.

But a Sun X4450 does not boot properly.  It stops at

```
Root mount waiting for usbus4.
```
What exactly does this mean and is there a way to fix this?  Disabling ACPI somewhere in the BIOS or something similar?  Or will booting over PXE help?

Thanks for any tip - Norbert


----------



## tingo (Mar 9, 2014)

First of all, the X4450 seems to be just another x86/amd64 server, it shouldn't be in this forum at all.

Second, how long have you waited for the boot to continue? Try to wait at least twenty minutes.


----------



## kpa (Mar 9, 2014)

Do not disable ACPI unless the machine very old, like ten years or more. Modern systems are essentially ACPI only without a proper fallback to pre-ACPI configuration methods. Try disabling things like audio, USB, Firewire and additional storage controllers in the BIOS and see if any of them makes a difference.


----------



## fonz (Mar 9, 2014)

tingo said:
			
		

> First of all, the X4450 seems to be just another x86/amd64 server, it shouldn't be in this forum at all.


Verified and moved (back, if memory serves me right). Enjoy


----------



## bsd4masses (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for answers... 

I booted the machine again over service processor with redirection to local pc using an iso image of mfsBSD version 10.0.  And I waited about 15 minuten after the "root mount waiting for" message...  nothing happened.  I did not change bios settings - because the remote mounted CD is accessed over USB...

See my attached boot screen dump

Norbert

@tingo: Sorry for posting here, I was not aware where to put my question else...


----------



## bsd4masses (Mar 14, 2014)

If I enter at boot prompt:

OK set hw.usb.no_boot_wait="1"

then the machine boots fine... But, I have no keyboard afterwards :-(  But I have the login prompt 

Norbert


----------

